# penn 525 mag vs. penn 535 gs



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

I like using a little heavier line when I am casting these types of reels, 20 or 25 lb. Besides price, is the 535 basically just a good as the 525 mag when it comes to a recreational fisherman using it with 4-6 oz and bait twice a week? the 525 is about 30-40 bucks more adn I want to keep price down but get the best for my money.

And by the way, I basically just fish with luck, not a lot of knowledge of reading the beaches, yet. I'm new to surf fishing so I just want to be prepared for when I get the trophy this fall off of chix. lol

I am using a penn 155 now, but I don't care for the drag on it and I haven't gotten any responses from you all, so I figure you guys don't really use them. I know the gs's are good, so all info is appreciated. 

todd


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Trust me this,525mag is all you want for a beginer's and pro's casting reel.

I used to hate casting @ nite,but the 525Mag has displacesd that fear.

Going to Chesapeake Beach Sat.Morning(B4 it rains)@ around 7am.I will bring the 525MAG.


----------

